# Norethisterone before FET



## Waiting for our forever family (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi 

I was wondering if anyone could share some advice please. As some background we are due to start a Fet any day. Had an endo scratch on 12th November and started taking norethisterone on 19th for 5 days. 

I was wondering how soon did AF show up after finishing the norethisterone as I have nothing yet and am a bit concerned as if it doesn't show up I can't have a transfer before Xmas as clinic shuts down for 2 weeks and feel that my scratch would have been for nothing. 

Help please 

Thanks x


----------



## cat64 (May 3, 2014)

Hi, i was on norethisterone for 10 days and it took 5 days after my last tablet to come. Don't worry it will come. I didn't get any cramping like usual AF. Hope this helps x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Like Cat I don't really get many symptoms before the bleeding starts (which is unusual for me) but I normally start to bleed between 2 and 5 days after stopping the tablets.

Good luck  

Xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I think I bled 4 days after which seemed quick from what I remember asking compared to others, I was DR for a DE cycle and my lining was too thick so I had to shed it with them then start again and I too had a scratch the cycle before so was really disappointed but the clinic assured me the benefits of a scratch last a few months

Good luck! X


----------

